# How to reduce my ping in online games????



## inf3rno (Jan 7, 2009)

Hi guys! 

I have a problem. I am kind of addicted of CS 1.6 or CSS. For last two days i am getting too much ping in CS 1.6. and being kicked for high ping reason.

For information have a 2mbps connection speed and do not expect more than this in Pakistan.

Advance Thanks for all Participants


----------



## oli_ramsay (Jan 7, 2009)

I don't really think there's much you can do to reduce your ping except ensure nothing is downloading in the background, i.e. Windows Update, torrents etc.

A couple of console commands that might help are:

rate 35000
cl_cmdrate 60
cl_updaterate 50

If none of that helps then you could try complaining to your ISP, maybe they're doing maintenance in your area or something of that ilk.


----------



## Konceptz (Jan 7, 2009)

while there isn't much you can on the PC, you can start by power cycling your modem (unplug it from power for 60-90 secs). 

You can try running disk defrag and Ccleaner to clean up any junk on the hard drive. Make sure no torrents are downloading. Run spybot and adaware, and any antivirus you have installed.

Also your results my vary, but you can try setting your NIC from auto negotiate to Full 100mbps so there will be less packets sent in the data transmission.


----------



## AsRock (Jan 7, 2009)

inf3rno said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> I have a problem. I am kind of addicted of CS 1.6 or CSS. For last two days i am getting too much ping in CS 1.6. and being kicked for high ping reason.
> 
> ...



Whats the upspeed ?.  What is your ping when you joined these servers ?..  Any chance of a different ISP ?.


----------



## wolf2009 (Jan 7, 2009)

if the server is close to you, that can help lessen the ping. Other than that no way.


----------



## inf3rno (Jan 9, 2009)

Its good to see those console commands. I hope they work.
The download speed i get is 200 Kbps. and the overall net speed is 1875/435
 download link/upload link. 

And wolf which server you talked about my ISP server or game server.


BTW i want your guidance about my torrent machine. What minimum specification should i consider.


----------



## inf3rno (Jan 21, 2009)

And wolf2009 " I like your Avatar -Diwali diyan lakh lakh wadhayan-"


----------



## D007 (Jan 21, 2009)

I always assumed high ping had to do with the servers location in reference to the users location..
like a server in Pakistan would cause u less ping than joining a US server. etc etc.
but I can't be sure.
Ping is similar to latency I believe, but am also unsure.
high latency usually means the information is running from a long distance away.
which is why you don't want satellite internet if you want to game.

Maybe try to find a server you have a good ping on and stick with it?


----------



## malware (Jan 21, 2009)

You can try this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EH7eghnNO-k&feature=related
It's said to help a lot in CS and CS:S, but be warned that it's not very clear how it helps.
I personally tried it yesterday, played Battlefield 2 afterwards and my ping went even higher ?!
Good thing is you can always remove the mod.


----------



## lemonadesoda (Jan 21, 2009)

DONT increase RATE if you have ping lag. It only makes it worse!!!

REDUCE the RATE to improve the ping.

I have found RATE 9000 to be the most successful on quake3 engined based servers. You could try that.

However I also saw that ISP makes a big difference.  Here in Europe many ISPs cap (limit) ping to 50ms unless you pay extra for "fast ping" in which case the restriction is removed. However, some ISPs dont apply such silly revenue generating tricks.

If you have DSL remember that LOCAL CONTENTION can cause a problem. Not just YOUR use, but other neighbors use of the internet CAN cause issues. Likewise smaller ISPs can have there internet backbone bandwidth flooded or deprioritised.

You may be suffering from this and in a couple of days you are back to normal.


----------

